# Big Jim



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

I just read that Big Jim passed away. Anyone have any details?


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

There was a lengthy thread on Big Jim's death on here the last few days ... looks like it's been moved or deleted - I don't know why.

Here's the link to the thread on rccars:

http://www.rccars.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2138


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

here's the link on here, its like 5 threads down from this one

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=115317


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

Man, I swear the thread was gone when I looked ... I only checked the thread index 3-4 times and didn't see it. I knew I was getting old and decrepid ... now I'm going blind to boot! :freak:


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I believe hank deleted the other thread as it was filled with some comments that were not needed.

Oh, I see he brought it back..but closed it..Thanks Hank


----------



## vwal (Nov 11, 2001)

He closed it, it is still there, like 4 or so below this one.....RIP Big Jim.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, I did "hide" it for awhile since I feel it had run it's course but since there was some interest in it I brought it back.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Big Jims daughter is taking donations for his funeral. Here is a copy of the message from rccars.com 



> Funeral
> 
> I am just going to sum this up and clear up any confusion. I have spent alot of time hurt and crying over all of this. And to be honest I cant even afford to bury my father. And I am doing everything I can to try to do that at the moment. That is the first priority for me. So if you all are his dear friends like you claim to be, and want to help remember him please help with donating to help pay for his burial. And when I have raised enough money to have the service anyone who wants to can attend. I have no problems with anyone who wants to pay respects to him. Yes he was a great man at times with a charasmatic personality. I loved him and want to preserve his memory his name and his integrity. So please help me and my family lay him to rest with dignity. Again if you want to help you can send it
> via PAYPAL to:
> ...


The ball is in YOUR court.


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

If you check out the RC Cars web site, you will find that a number of us have already given toward Big Jim's funeral arrangements... He helped so many people via this forum and his own -- PAY your respects guys! 

After all, Hank's "house" is where most of us "met" Big Jim via the web, and was the birthplace of the 'Black Book'...


----------

